# New GSD Pup ...



## Tilly Smith (May 6, 2009)

We are getting a new working GSD pup in a couple of weeks - he will be trained as a security dog to take over from our current GSD when he retires in the next 12 months or so.

Most of our dogs have come to us at 4 months or older - so this is my first 8 week old pup.

I have done a lot of research and have a professional trainer for assistance .... but what do you consider to be important steps in developing a puppy?

He is going to be well socialisated in various noises and situations - apart from steps, different floors surfaces, noises, people, animals and vehicles ... is there anything else I should consider? When he is older and vaccinated I was planning on taking him to some local markets (which allow dogs) so he can get used to crowds etc.

I will initially work on coming when called, sit, drop and walking on a leash ... is there any recommendations for which order obedience should be trained?

I am sorry if this has been covered in other posts...

Many thanks


----------



## Faisal Khan (Apr 16, 2009)

I got an 8 week old as well, now he's at 10 weeks. During bonding time (first 10 days) taught focus then sitz and platz. Focus is a great thing to teach first, makes the rest easy and develops the bond/trust with handler. Plenty of play/tug and sleep time let the pup be a pup and offcourse crate/potty training.


----------



## brad robert (Nov 26, 2008)

As above focus is a great place to start and makes everything easier just start in little steps and keep it fun and slowly progress.

As for socialising it sounds like what you had planned is a good start.There are some good posts in here for starting and training pups so do a search there heaps of info in here.Good luck.


----------

